# Ethanol



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Do you run ethanol in your small engines? Have you had issues? I have used it for years with no problem following a simple rule: Turn it over constantly and don't let it sit for more than a couple days in the engine. The problem in my state is that the governor has mandated more ethanol to the gas. It used to be 89 octane with 10% ethanol, now it seems more and more all you can get is 87 octane with 15% ethanol. 

I bought a new leaf blower yesterday and almost ruined it-ran it on 15%. It was struggling snorting and popping, then I saw the gas cap said max 10% ethanol. I dumped it out and got some premium (no ethanol) and it works OK now. I just get a little honked when they outlaw a good option for a bad one...but I guess we can save the planet by burning a little food. (corn)

For the record, I'm not a tree hugger, I think everyone should cut one down and make something cool out of it, and then plant 3 more. And I think anyone who intentionally damages the environment is a pig, and anyone who thinks they are saving the planet by driving a Prius or burning ethanol is just ignorant. I also am all in favor of renewable fuels (ethanol) if for no other reason than not supporting the ones who want to destroy us....but the crap can't be destroying our stuff!

Oops, got a little sideways...anyone else have engine issues with 15%?


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

All Kwik Trips - 91 octane - 0% ethanol

Ethanol serves no purpose in any motor I own.

Ethanol is good for Ford's Dodge's, and all menards lawn equiptment as you know the motor will not last regardless of the ethanol content.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

I *only* run ethanol-free rec-89/90 gas in my mowers, trimmers, blowers, basically anything but my vehicles. Never have gas issues.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

AceVentura said:


> All Kwik Trips - 91 octane - 0% ethanol
> Ethanol is good for Ford's Dodge's, and all menards lawn equiptment as you know the motor will not last regardless of the ethanol content.


Now I have to argue a little bit. I have run a couple Chevys on E10 to 295K and 305K...and sold them running well. My current 04 Dodge has 277k on it and it ran neck and neck today with a 2014 F-150, both pulling trailers up a steep hill. (oops...I bet I just stepped in something:biggrin I have a Kaw 850 on the zero turn with 2400 HARD foreclosure hours on it,running strong on E10. I have had no E10 issues with engine life or performance. The cost savings on 300,000 miles using E10 vs premium is around $14,000. There seems to be no difference in fuel economy between E10 and premium fuels with 70% highway miles.

Ethanol IS engine poison when it is left sitting to long. It turns to varnish and destroys carburetors. That fact is undeniable and I have forgotten fuel and had to replace a couple carbs....but in the end my experience heavily supports E10. The original question was E10 vs E15 in SMALL engines.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

safeguard dropout said:


> ...but I guess we can save the planet by burning a little food. (corn)


You actually end up burning more, because E Gas gets up to 20% less mileage than regular gas.

I NEVER run E gas in my small engines. Ruined 2 gas blowers and a string trimmer in a short amount of time. Stuff is crap.

Then think about this... what about the secondary fossil fuels that have to be burned in order to create ethanol? With less gas mileage, and the fossil fuels needed to create it, E gas looks less and less like a good ting for the environment.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I've never experienced any issues with E-10*

87 octane fuel in any small engines. Typical 9:1 compression ratios of small utility engines don't require high octane fuel, at 9:1 you just won't have knock with regular fuel, and since that is the only benefit to higher octane fuels what's the point, if you have an engine with more than 10:1 compression maybe. I even occasionally leave things like a chainsaw or blower,weed eater sit for months with E-10 regular gas in them and don't have issues. We don't have E-15 around here so I couldn't comment on that. 

It is my belief, though I have no real data to back it up except my own experience that mixing fuel for 2 stroke engines tends to stabilize the fuel and keeps it from separating. 

I think most of the issue people have are just water in fuel or contaminated fuel from a particular source or improper mixing for 2 strokes.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The ONLY gas that goes into any of my small engines is 91 octane ethanol free!


Once I need a gallon to finish mowing my yard. Truck stop close by has only 10%.
27 horse liquid cooled Kawasaki, HATED that shxt.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

BPWY is kind of in line with my experience.

It's not an issue with the octane, it's the ethanol. The only gas the stations here sell as ethanol free is 89-91 octane depending on which station you go to. If they had ethanol free 87 octane, I'd buy that, I'm sure it would be less $$.

We are in a harbor town, and have our boats too. Whether it is my B&S, Kawi, or Kohler engines or our Johnson & Yamaha boat engines, there is a noticeable difference in how the engines not only run, but even how they start and idle, and I go through minimum one tank of gas per day, and don't carry more than 5 gallons spare gas with me so it is rolling over very often.

For me, especially regarding the small equipment I run for work- the equipment is my lifeblood, so I'm not even taking a chance on a rebuild or having to buy new equipment if I can spend (here) 20 cents a gallon more for ethanol free gas. It's just not worth the hassle, issues, or potential problems.

That's not for everyone, just in my personal situation with the equipment I run, it works for me, so I just keep using it. As anything- results may vary...


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't get my guys to remember what takes mixed gas and what takes regular. I know if I try telling them to avoid ethanol I'll find them with a bottle of vodka filling the tank up. I'm surprised they haven't tried putting gas in the circular saw yet. 

Hell now I need to go smell test some of my broken tools.....


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

My choices at the pump this morning...sucks!
Most of our fuel starts with 84 and ethanol blended for octane boost.

87 E0............$2.69
87 E10..........$2.39
89 E15..........$2.29

A lot of small town stations are not even offering 91 premium anymore because of low demand.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Up here too- some are using the old premium tanks for the non-ethanol fuel now... I'd say last year we had 2 stations that had ethanol-free, (out of about 30) now about half of them carry it. We have a lot of boats, ATV's, and snow machines. Plus I see more guys filling mower and stuff too. I usually carry my 5 gal spare full of non-ethanol, and a 2-1/2 gal can for premix, but I only have 2 Husqvarna trimmers and a Husqvarna blower that use premix now.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I've just never had an issue*

I hear people complaining about it, I've tried non-ethanol in my stuff, my small truck '94 S-10 likes it, and seems to run a little better on it. I even run a couple old Briggs motors on rear engine toros that were never designed to run on E-10 with no issues, they don't get used all the time and even sit for a weeks sometimes,those machines are almost thirty years old. 

I know the issues people have are real, but I don't know, I've just never had them. 

If I had issues, I wouldn't hesitate to spend a few more pennies on fuel, and even go out of my way to get it. I know alcohols are hydroscopic and tend to absorb moisture from the air, I have had that issue and some water in the bowl on very rare occasions, but I also had that issue long before there ever was E-10.


----------



## HappyGrass (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm with Ace, I'll toss in a little K100 or seafoam for good measure now and then but just step away from the ethanol


----------

